# New group for anyone in the Carolinas area



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys...i was looking on here and saw we had no local group so i decided to create one. Im hoping it will be a good chance for all the froggers to get to know each other and alos help each other out in times of need. The link is below.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/herp-society-carolinas.html


----------

